# They ate what?? Should I be worried??



## damummis (Jun 1, 2011)

The stinking goats ate the fly strip, with flies, that was hanging in the barn.  Should I be worried?


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Jun 1, 2011)

Do you have any of the packaging and does it have a warning or what to do if swallowed?


----------



## julieq (Jun 1, 2011)

Do you have another strip you can look at and see what the ingredients are?  I think they're all fairly nontoxic.


----------



## freemotion (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm pretty sure they are non-toxic, just glue on wax paper.  It would be the tack that holds it to the ceiling that would make me nervous.


----------



## jodief100 (Jun 1, 2011)

Amazing what they will eat!   I would just keep an eye on them.  I am pretty sure those things aren't toxic.  Mine ate the temperature sensor on the digital thermometer.  I think they were sick of getting it up the bum!


----------



## DonnaBelle (Jun 1, 2011)

Well, they can't be too toxic.  My Maggie ate four of them last week, the fly strip and it's container!!

DonnaBelle


----------



## elevan (Jun 1, 2011)

Well...makes me glad for small goats  

I think most fly strips are just wax paper and glue along with an attractant.  Shouldn't be harmful...though I would check the label on another container just to be sure.


----------



## damummis (Jun 1, 2011)

Umm, never mind, I found it.  Stuck to Daisy's belly all squished up.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jun 1, 2011)

Silly goats.


----------



## Roll farms (Jun 1, 2011)

2 of my bucks somehow managed to get one of those giant fly rolls (1' x 8', stapled to the wall) that I stuck up wayyy high in their barn.  They must have really reached up reach it, I put it as high as I could reach.  

I found it shredded in their pen the next day.

I have gotten stuck to those things in the past, and it doesn't feel good getting 'unstuck'...and I'm not nearly as hairy as they are.

GOATS!


----------



## savingdogs (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## whetzelmomma (Jun 2, 2011)

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA  That's too funny!! Glad they didn't really eat it!! lol


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jun 2, 2011)

I was in a pet store once and leaned over/sideways to see a lizard in a tank and didn't see the fly strip hanging.  :/  Fly strips in the hair are not fun!


----------



## Goatherd (Jun 2, 2011)

> I have gotten stuck to those things in the past, and it doesn't feel good getting 'unstuck'...and I'm not nearly as hairy as they are.


You think you have a "mental image" of someone and then they go and post something like this!  Shoots that theory...


----------



## elevan (Jun 2, 2011)

Goatherd said:
			
		

> > I have gotten stuck to those things in the past, and it doesn't feel good getting 'unstuck'...and I'm not nearly as hairy as they are.
> 
> 
> You think you have a "mental image" of someone and then they go and post something like this!  Shoots that theory...


----------



## elevan (Jun 2, 2011)

damummis said:
			
		

> Umm, never mind, I found it.  Stuck to Daisy's belly all squished up.


  Bet that was a lot of fun removing!

Glad that they didn't eat it after all.


----------



## Lizzie098 (Jun 2, 2011)

Ohhhhhh the excitement of having goats!!!!


----------



## Ariel301 (Jun 2, 2011)

I tried those for a while, but had to stop using them because the goats would eat them if they could get to them. 

I learned the hard way the first day I owned goats what sort of weird eating habits they have. I turned my new goats out on 30 acres of lush Colorado pasture, and then where did we find the goats, minutes later? In the wood shed, eating plastic trash bags.


----------

